# Twisp juice percentages???



## Strontium (3/11/16)

Hi 

A friend of mine is still on the twisp and she's asked me to mix her some ejuice but other than the 18mg nic, I don't know what percentages those juices worked on eg vg/pg average flavouring percentages etc.
Anyone have any clue?


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/11/16)

IIRC most of them are 50/50 mixes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (3/11/16)

Thanks, do you know how much concentrate was the norm? I suspect it's gonna be pretty high.


----------



## Anneries (3/11/16)

yup. @Feliks Karp said, They still run on 50/50 mix. Had to mix a couple of bottles of "Energy drink and Rum" for a friend's dad recently. 
50/50 works perfectly. BUT have found anything from 40/60 to 60/40 will work.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Thanks, do you know how much concentrate was the norm? I suspect it's gonna be pretty high.



I presume you are referring to the flavor percentages? It will be difficult (if not impossible) to advise the flavor %'s as it is a local brand with no "international" cloners to release clone recipes. You will either need to "guestimate" or adapt which-ever recipe you are following to the 50/50 and 18 nic and you'll be good to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (3/11/16)

Flavor concentrate percentages will be difficult to tell, but since you are DIY'ing, you can start at the normal recommended %s, and up it a little at a time, until your friend is happy with the flavor. 
BUT, for the mix I made, I used the standard %'s and it was really good. He ordered another 100ml, so couldn't have been that bad, haha. 

PS: I am no expert at this, it is just my experience. I am sure more experienced diy'ers will be able to provide more accurate information.


----------



## Strontium (3/11/16)

I thought they would be flavour heavy as their juices are usually very dark and as it's primarily a MTL device so they try get as much in as possible on a small delivery


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/11/16)

The twisp flavours are most likely not very complex at all, I'd probably hazard a guess of max. two concentrates. So they probably don't use "stronger than x" amounts, they are just simple and thus pronounced. I would start off going to e-liquid receipes and looking at individual concentrates' mean averages on single flavours and start from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

